# Abusive/Threatening Email



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been set up as a self employed for just under 8 months and last week I recieved an email which came through my website.

Subject: F**k off my patch

mucky mark has sent you a message using your contact form at: http://www.******-*****.co.uk

Senders email: [email protected]

**** poaching my customers you ****ing prick

That was the message.
The email they gave has since been de-activated.
Any advise to what I should do?
The worst thing about all this is that I thought it was 'Mucky' Which is on DW, But he does not trade anymore so he has somebody impersonating him.

I have not 'Poached' any customers. All my customers have came to me through various types of advertising and 95% of them never had regular valets until now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ignore it....

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

First of all, I know it might sound a bit quick, but I'd go to the Police and at least register with them that you have been threatened.

I would say that it's a hell of a long-shot if it was some type of spam, it's obviously directed at you and your business.

They might be able to look into the whole discontinued site caper should anything else happen.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

some one is jealous that your doing well. dont worry about it :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

there's two differences of opinion right there!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

To be honest mate, just ignore it and carry on. Its taken them 8 months and i wonder if whoever it was overheard someone talking about the good job you did.

Rise above it mate and just ignore it


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Whatever advertising you are doing is working :thumb:

Keep plugging away fella.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Totally and Utterly agree with Wee Green Mini (even though he is a cheeky s**t!)

Go to the police and tell them about it. They won't do anything but as WGM says, they will register it. Don't just ignore it....
If the cowardly pratt does come on this site and reads it and knows you've contacted the police then its one step away from them making a visit. Also, keep the original email as even though its been sent via a now deactivated account, it is easy as anything to trace it from that.

Don't ignore it!


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your replys so soon!

Yeah I think I will take it to the police so its logged.

My advertising is just through local paper, 6x1 advert 6days aweek plus a 
10x2 on a Saturday and a banner on the local papers website linking to my site. A fair few about but none is advertising in the locals.

Thanks for the support people :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I must live in a different part of the UK...

If I walked into my local police station with a printed email from some wacko saying, well, basically nothing, I would get done for wasting police time!!

It's no different to someone mouthing off at you in the pub, and you would not go to the police about that...

The police around my way have important things to deal with like murders etc....

:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> The police around my way have important things to deal with like murders etc....


Sounds like a nice place mate :lol:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

If you get a threatening email or verbal threat they won't do anything about it but if you demand they log it they must do that regardless of where you are. There is always a desk officer there so you are not pulling them away from anything.

If something ever does happen or it continues, the police have evidence that it isn't a spontaneous crime.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Forget the police, there has been no direct threat made, just an in impolitely worded email.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Sounds like a nice place mate :lol:


Eh, Glasgow....winner of both the friendliest place in the world and the knife crime capital of the world...

You are safe as long as you are a tourist, but you wouldn't want to come from here!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Can it do any harm to tell the boys in blue? Yeah they might think you're over-reacting, but if you make a complaint, they have to at least log it.

It must just be some sack who washed cars with a brillo pad and his business went down faster than a two-bob ho, and is wothy of a healthy portion of ignorance, but better you at least tell someone (apart from us).


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

actually ip's take this quite seriously. Even though the email address is no longer active, it will have originated from an actual ip address. you need to report it, if you forward it to your ip, the info included in the header will reveal the identity of the individual should anything else happen in the future. and it is quite correct the police will do nothing at this time. should something happen in the future the details are there logged to help you....


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Eh, Glasgow....winner of both the friendliest place in the world and the knife crime capital of the world...
> 
> You are safe as long as you are a tourist, but you wouldn't want to come from here!!!
> 
> ...


Never a truer word spoken. Guilty till proven innocent. The attitudes of the cops stinks up here. If I talked to people the way they do, I would get a smack in the mouth.

Karl, just save the email and if it comes to anything more then report it. Threatening emails or texts mean nothing, even if its from an active account. All the person has to say is, It wasnt me someone hacked my account or got hold of my phone. Ive had experiance of a similar situation, cops couldnt do anything.

Steve


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

carry on what your doing mate, sounds like a bit of jealousy , it amazes me that people seem to want to disrespect anyone that's local to them just to try and get work (pathetic really ), at the end of the day there's plenty of work out there just ignore the message just shows again immaturity and a lack of professionalism .


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

So you got my Email did ya, you **** ***** ***** **** **** *** **** *** ** 



Seriously though. Just ignore it - The Police would just say thanks for letting us know and probably wouldn't even put pen to paper. You are doing well and someone doesn't like it so sod em.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Wasn't he a member in this site???


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I had similar from some 15 year old american kid that I banned from here


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Just jealous people mate. I get a couple of these a year, just laugh & delete them :lol:

Baz


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

Subject: "F**k off my patch"

thats a bit "sweeney" aint it?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

2 things to remember mate, (1)threatening emails are an offence and need reporting, (2) there is "no" patch unless it is a franchise from the same company opening in the same region, and we all know this will never happen.
This guy must feel that he holds the rights to trade in your area, he does not hold the monopoly to be the only valeter/detailer in your area

in my opinion you can do 2 things, report it or ignore it, i would report myself but not only to the police but to the monopolies commission, i am sure they would like to know his little games and also the office of fair trading, give the emails to all 3, the cops will trace even if the others dont, the way to get them to carry out any research is to tell them it is distressing and with the tone of the email just let them know that you are concerned about what he will do next.

by the way i know of a mucky from another forum who was doing this 3 years ago but has dropped off the face of the earth, as i said i only know of him but the same user name on different forums seems suspicious to me

i even get phone calls from anons through my freeindex listing, these are just friends of other detailers in that region who are trying to get info, if you do get a request for work and seem a bit concerned arrange to view but TAKE some1 with you, get a deposit there and then, if they refuse they are basically gathering info, there are a lot of time wasters mate as you will no doubt realise but mix a tw with threats and you may have a problem, sorry if this last bit sounds scary but sometimes you have to think along those lines when you have received any sort of threatening email or the like.

hope this helps


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

police can't do anything

how can they prove who sent the email?

i have an email address for work, basically an [email protected]

if someone sent foul messages, it could take a whille to prove (if ever) who sent it etc


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Check email header - should give you IP of sender. Report to ISP as abuse.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

what the police do is mainly behind the scenes, i used to run a kids indoor play area as well the detailing, i got an email requesting a day where no non white british would be in, racist in my opinion, forwarded to rozzers, traced the email and low and behold it was a group of non british who wanted to find out if we were racist, just think what would have happened if such a day was available, i would probably have been battered


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

phobia said:


> i would report myself but not only to the police but to the *monopolies commission*


I hope you are having a laugh....

Not to mention the fact that this does not exist anymore - it's now called the Competition Commission...

The CC is an independent public body which conducts in-depth inquiries into mergers, markets and the regulation of the major regulated industries.

No offence to the OP, but I'm pretty sure his business would not fall into this section....

:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

what i am saying is that he has no right to be the only detailer/valeter in that area, just like a barber couldnt stop another barber opening up bang next door


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

CC won;t do antyhing about it, it's too petty, an email to the ISP might get him a warning sent by email though, in which case job done.


----------



## CRAGGLE (Dec 30, 2009)

Ignore it mate no such thing as poaching customer.... if customers are happy with the service then they wont go elsewhere. More a case of him loseing custom then you poaching if that is the case!!!! 

Keep up the good work


----------



## SausageStick (Apr 15, 2008)

Antbunt said:


> Wasn't he a member in this site???


well he certainley sounds like a member


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

Antbunt said:


> Wasn't he a member in this site???


i still am but i shut my business down in nov 08 and have been doing something totally different since

my company name was not spelt like it was in the first post karl put up


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It's unfortunate you also come from Grimsby as people will perceive a connection with the OP.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Mucky said:


> i still am but i shut my business down in nov 08 and have been doing something totally different since
> 
> my company name was not spelt like it was in the first post karl put up


 my apologies.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Take it as a compliment mate, i get a few calls/emails a month like that its jealousey i have a rough idea who they/he/she is. Ignore it head down and continue to poach work there is no friends in business.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ that is just me winding you up mate...



:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

stab him with a rusty nail


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ that is just me winding you up mate...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:





ianFRST said:


> stab him with a rusty nail


Oh dont worry i will :lol:Biatch!!


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 6, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I hope you are having a laugh....
> 
> Not to mention the fact that this does not exist anymore - it's now called the Competition Commission...
> 
> ...


 how come theres only ever been one monopolies commision???


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

timmyboy said:


> how come theres only ever been one monopolies commision???


:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Autovalet (May 13, 2006)

I'll think you'll find that sending a threat electronically is an offence under the Malicious Communications Act 1988 Section 1 ?


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

timmyboy said:


> how come theres only ever been one monopolies commision???


Excellent :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Autovalet said:


> I'll think you'll find that sending a threat electronically is an offence under the Malicious Communications Act 1988 Section 1 ?


Driving over 70mph is an offense but not everyone who does it get into trouble.. It's that kinda thing.

With kids let loose on the internet they'd never rest if they started dealing with every rude email sent.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Autovalet said:


> I'll think you'll find that sending a threat electronically is an offence under the Malicious Communications Act 1988 Section 1 ?


But there was no threat made! The message wasn't very nice, but he didn't directly threaten him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

^ and that


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This guy was a member on here, shame he did that seems a bit stupid dose he think you will stop cos he tells you too LOL, 

Iv had emails from retards along the same line, i tell them all the same, [email protected] off.


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> It's unfortunate you also come from Grimsby as people will perceive a connection with the OP.


I have PM Mucky on this site to let him know what's going on. someone his impersonating him. Don't want anyone to think it his the Mucky on this site and give him a bad rep.

Thanks to everyone for all there support and advice:thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Ignore him. 

Fair competition in my eyes, your obviously doing a better job than he is. Its pathetic to send a ****ty email purely because the sender cant cope with the fact that someone is providing a better service than they are. 

Sounds like whoever sent it needs to evaluate where they are going wrong if they are losing customers.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> But there was no threat made! The message wasn't very nice, but he didn't directly threaten him.





G220 said:


> ^ and that


Malicious Communications Act 1988
1988 CHAPTER 27
1 
Offence of sending letters etc. with intent to cause distress or anxiety .
(1) 
Any person who sends to another person- .
(a) 
a letter or other article which conveys- .
*(i) 
a message which is indecent or grossly offensive; .*
(ii) 
a threat; or .
(iii) 
information which is false and known or believed to be false by the sender; or .
(b) 
any other article which is, in whole or part, of an indecent or grossly offensive nature, .
is guilty of an offence if his purpose, or one of his purposes, in sending it is that it should, so far as falling within paragraph (a) or (b) above, cause distress or anxiety to the recipient or to any other person to whom he intends that it or its contents or nature should be communicated.

If you are thin skinned, the email could be classed as indecent or grossly offensive, esp in this PC correct H&S run world we live in now...

As I said in my first post, I would ignore it. I mean you would not leave the pub and go to the police if someone called you a name, or said something abusive towards you.....

:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

timmyboy said:


> how come theres only ever been one monopolies commision???


:lol::lol:good point!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

karl0308 said:


> I have been set up as a self employed for just under 8 months and last week I recieved an email which came through my website.
> 
> Subject: F**k off my patch
> 
> ...


I'd report it... most police forces have an "report a crime by e-mail" type set up

But i was a "victim" of mr your on my patch.....

Was just loading lawn mower into my trailer after cutting a "clients" grass when this Oik pulls up in a flat bed tranny van plastered with lets call it "ABC Gardening services" and start getting a torade of abuse about stealing his customers been called every name under the sun......

which sort of got my back up

so i told him that i was cheaper than he was and was doing a better job by this point his van was rocking with him doing his best mr angry impression as i was stood against the drivers door he couldn't get out..

told him he could have this client, If he could match my fee of fk all or give my Grandma a fiver for the privilege of cutting her grass

His face said it all :lol:


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

karl0308 said:


> I have been set up as a self employed for just under 8 months and last week I recieved an email which came through my website.
> 
> Subject: F**k off my patch
> 
> ...


How do you de-activate an email address?

If you want to find out who sent the email, keep an eye out in the local Wanted ads for somebody looking for a spine.

Steve O.


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know how you de activate an email. Just tried to reply and came back with a message about it being de activated


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

karl0308 said:


> I don't know how you de activate an email. Just tried to reply and came back with a message about it being de activated


I just read the part about the email coming from your website. 
Do you mean that the email was submitted by an online form of some kind and the email address was entered on the form?
If so it knocks out any ideas about tracing IP addresses from mail headers or contacting ISPs.

It looks to me like the email address never existed - I have yahoo accounts among others and I can't see an option to de-activate the account in any of them.

Steve O.


----------

